# Review: Ayub Medical College



## UltraSpy (Sep 22, 2006)

Whats up people!? I haven't posted in a long time. As promised, I am writing a brief review on Ayub Medical College. 

Ayub Medical College in Abottabad which is about a 2 and 1/2 hour drive from Islamabad/Rawalpindi. The city is very very very boring. Although they have facilities like cable tv, dsl, some decent/good resturants like Red Onion, AFC <KFC rip-off>, Usmania and ehhh...... I think thats it. oh yeah they have a pretty good chinese place called Red Dragon (Some asian people run it, i think thats why its good.) Other than that we have mess food, and a couple of student type resturants across the school.

The campus is very big. It is clean. Except for the attached teaching hospital called the Complex and the city which are not clean. They have huge sports ground with a basketball court. The school comes right at the end of Abottabad. The view is very beautiful from the campus as you see the close by mountains. Inshallah I will post pictures soon. 

First year classes start from 8 in the morning to 2 pm. Monday thru Saturday. Sundays are off. They use powerpoints for lectures, which is pretty cool. But some teachers dont know how to use it and just teach using the whiteboard or they'll have one or two slides with the keypoints and they'll just talk about it. As is everywhere the quality of lectures vary depending on the teacher. In 1st Year,we have three main subjects; Physiology, Biochemistry, and Anatomy (which includes Histology, Emryology, and General Anatomy. All these classes also have 2 hour practical classes once a week in which experiments are done.

In Ayub Medical College, fooling happens alot. And I mean ALOT. For all of you who don't know what fooling is, its basically when bored seniors make first year students do weird/dumb and often cruel stuff. It can be from saluting girls in your class to making weird noises. However we will talk about fooling in its own thread. 
Iam living in the hostel, so stories about college life, fooling, and random things will be coming soon. 
Inshallah Pictures coming soooooooooon, with more info.

Questions/Comments welcome.


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Usmaania is the best pakistani restaurant in the.....

wait for it...

wait for it..

WORLD.


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

The Usmania restaurant in Abbotabad is REALLY good, its a lot different than the rest of the Usmania restaurants in Pakistan seriously have to try it


----------



## azaynab (Mar 12, 2007)

wow, thanks for posting this! i don't know much about ayub hahaha how's college life? hmm...they have a dental section dont they? #rofl


----------



## UltraSpy (Sep 22, 2006)

Yes they have dental section. I'll get some info/pic about it as well if you guys want.


----------



## SalSabeel (Nov 26, 2006)

how are the students there? and are there alot of foreigners or no?


----------



## azaynab (Mar 12, 2007)

SalSabeel - i love your signature!

UltraSpy, you dont have to take pictures, but if you already have some, itd be cool if you uploaded them  its a public school, isnt it? where is the hostel located? and the hospital? generally, how are the people? thanks again, hope your studies are going well.


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

UltraSpy: Hey, I was looking into this place, seems pretty nice...Abbottabad seems like a nice place, like the weather and stuff. But like you said, its a boring place. 

How bad is the boredom? Would you give up the good weather, for a school in Lahore?


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

hey ultraspy, thanks for the great info about the college. Ayub sounds really nice and looks very pretty! i think you're the 1st member at Ayub(feel free to invite some of your friends to the forum!)

i'd like to agree with rehan and say that usmania rocks...i don't know about this whole red onion business though...that seems a bit sketch. from what i've heard it's pretty disgusting...

i'm just waiting for them to open chipotle in Pakistan#yes


----------



## UltraSpy (Sep 22, 2006)

Sorry for not replying sooner. My bad._:ashamed:_
_*how are the students there? and are there alot of foreigners or no?*
_Yes we have foriegners. Guys and Girls. Whatever floats your boat. There are people from Canada, England, U.S. and we also have a good amount of Arabians from Jordan and Yemen. Also I think someone told me we had a Norwegian girl. But I don't know. Usually all the foriegners hang out together so.......i dont know where iam goin with this.

The students here are pretty nice. Even the seniors who mess with you A LOT but somehow become very nice to each other. Almost everyone knows one another. and if your a foreigner EVERYONE will know you. They will ask you very weird questions. Very very very wierd questions. Let me say one thing, (in the nicest way possible) these guys are CORNBALLS. Sexually frustrated CORNBALLS. hahah. But they're cool people once you get to know them. Sorry If I offended anyone. Lemme say one thing, the people of NWFP are the nicest people in Pakistan. Trust me I know. I live in Rawalpindi, and all the jerks live here as well. (Does that cornball comment make me a jerk too?#confused) If you know any thing about Pakistan you would what province is known for its hospitality.

*
its a public school, isnt it? where is the hostel located? and the hospital?
*Yes, Ayub is a Government owened medical school. It was affiliated with Hazara University but now it is, along with all the NWFP Govt. Medical Colleges is now affiliated with KHYBER MEDICAL UNIVERSITY. 

Hostels are located right behind the campus. There are four buildings. and behind them is a small shop, a mosque, and a small tea shop. Girls hostel is on the other side, almost behind the hospital.

The hospital is right next to the campus. Its called uhhhh. LOL i dont know what its real/actual name is. I'll check and let you know. However, everyone calls its the "COMPLEX" 


_*How bad is the boredom? Would you give up the good weather, for a school in Lahore?*_
It does get pretty boring. But once you get used to it, its not that bad. Boredom depends on the person. How would you define boredom? 

Weather is very good. Thats a tough question about switching to a college in lahore. I don't know. Seriously Iam in the first year. I dont know shit. 


Once again, sorry for not posting pics. I will post pictures soon. I promise. :happy:


----------



## SalSabeel (Nov 26, 2006)

azaynab-- Thanks! #grin 

And overall Ayub sounds like a prettyy nice college =) ! please post pics whenever u can; it would be great to see the area!!


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Ultraspy, thanks for all the great info. 

How are the hostel conditions?


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

UltraSpy:

Is it true at Ayub Medical College students get 2 months off in the winter and 1 month off in the summer?

I read it somewhere, but three months off a year in a medschool seems like alot.


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

ohh my friend is studying there and she told me they get 3 months off in winter... if i m not wrong.
thats stunning !


----------



## UltraSpy (Sep 22, 2006)

Yes we do get one month in the summer and about months in the winter. But now that we will be with KMU, they are making the same schedule for testing and holidays as Khyber. So we will have the same vacations and same testing dates. So that means longer summer breaks and shorter winter break.


----------



## UltraSpy (Sep 22, 2006)

CLICK ON THE PICS FOR LARGER PICS OF THE SAME SMALLER PICS.

Inside the walls of AMC


The attached teaching hospital: Ayub Medical Complex


Main Entrance of AMC


Side Entrance of AMC


The Basketball Courts
(I am on far right, white shirt, black pants):happy:

The Boys Hostel. There are a total of 4 boys buildings. 
The left is Hostel 4 and right is Hostel 3 where I stay.


Going back to the hostel after classes or before. Doesn't mattter.


The Dissection Hall. The dead bodies are under the blue sheets.


Some students dissectin' (Thats a real dead body.) No Joke.


Some Facts:

Every year we get three new bodies, that are torn apart through out the year. 

We do whatever we want in the boys hostel. No regulations at ALL. Come back two in the morning or five in the morning. Bring guests. Put TV's, microwaves, frideges, computres, NO PROBLEM. And if your lucky you can even have cable. 

Girls aren't so lucky. They can't get out of the hostel after 3 p.m. Thats true. Except for when they have wards. 

More Pictures comin' up. Any questions/comments are welcome.


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

UltraSpy, thanks for the great pictures. 
Question, I want to apply to Ayub Medical College, do I have to fill out a different application for Ayub MC because its in NWFP? or can I put Ayub MC on my selection for the punjab govt application.


----------



## UltraSpy (Sep 22, 2006)

For foreign students you fill one application for the entire pakistan. For example I chose schools from Punjab and NWFP both.


----------



## Stranger (Jun 24, 2007)

Assalamualikum Friends 

Nice job Ultra spy..by introducing our college in a nice way. 

i am also an AYUBIAN ... i dont know why u forgot us Afghans in foriegners list#confused .there are about 11 afghani students in our college.May be u dont consider us a foriegner u think of us as ur own#grin


----------



## Ms.Khan (Apr 27, 2008)

hey UltraSpy
I visited the Ayub medical college website, but i had hard time finding information like:
Entry Exam Date:
Last Date for Applying:
First year classes start:
well, they had info, but i was for the year 2007.
can you or anyone please help me?


----------



## anumraja (May 6, 2008)

Who's attending Aub this year?


----------



## Fragiledreams (Oct 30, 2008)

Theres another college in abbotabad.. called Frontier Medical College..try visiting it too.. the guy running frontier used to be the former principal of Ayub.

Hey ultra what you think about frontier.. i got admitted this year!! so if you could put some light on it 

ty


----------



## UltraSpy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hello Folks... Iam the laziest member of this forum.

FragileDreams... Yes i know Frontier Medical College... Have a few friends that go there.... 
It is a good college. Its a private college so it does come with an expensive tag... Dont know about their fees but they are pretty expensive.
Also it is permenantly recognized so that a plus point. Other than that i really dont know.

OK, so I just gave my second year exams. Got finished last week.

Ayub Medical College along with the rest of the NWFP colleges are now under the Khyber Medical University. (Khyber, Saidu, Gomal Medical Colleges)

The entry tests, results come out at the same time and are combined for all the colleges... For example if our result comes out, it will be along with Khyber, Saidu, Gomal etc.... 
So finding info like reults and entry test dates can be had of any of these college websites... KMC website is most updated...


AYUB MEDICAL COLLEGE
Khyber Medical College, Peshawar


----------



## Stranger (Jun 24, 2007)

*AYUB MEDICAL COLLEGE ABBOTTABAD*


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

the college is simply awesome looks great in winter  do you study here?


----------



## Stranger (Jun 24, 2007)

Yup I do study in AMC 
Almost out of there a few months left 
AMC realy is a good place, U can realy enjoy life along with your studies over there


----------



## dubya0 (Jan 27, 2009)

i have a questioin? what does a applicant coming from the USA need as for grades and SAT's to get into Ayub medical college and is it easy ar hard.


----------



## chitownzchica (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi,
Thanks UltraSpy for the review and the pictures. The campus looks great but could you try to take more pics of the classrooms and labs? and may be talk about the equipment and facilities at AMC?
Thanks.



dubya0 said:


> i have a questioin? what does a applicant coming from the USA need as for grades and SAT's to get into Ayub medical college and is it easy ar hard.


 
Dubya.. As far as I know you only need your SAT scores for private colleges and since Ayub is a public college, you will only need your IBCC equivilance score. I hope that helps =]

Also, There are other people on this forum that can give you a detailed answer but you should also try searching through the forum trust me there's more than enough information on this website to help you make up your mind about medical schools in Pakistan. #yes


----------



## ZainShah (Dec 6, 2009)

UltraSpy said:


> Let me say one thing, (in the nicest way possible) these guys are CORNBALLS. *Sexually frustrated* CORNBALLS. hahah. But they're cool people once you get to know them. Sorry If I offended anyone.


I know this thread is like centuries old, But I came across the above statement and i was just wondering what did the person mean by it? Cuz that sounded creepy!! #eek


----------



## azka (Jan 25, 2010)

hey ultraspy! did you apply to Ayub med college from the States or UK?

I am from canada and really want to apply in NWFP. 

Can you give me some information on how to get started and what my IBCC score should be ?
thanks


----------



## ZainShah (Dec 6, 2009)

azka said:


> hey ultraspy! did you apply to Ayub med college from the States or UK?
> 
> I am from canada and really want to apply in NWFP.
> 
> ...


Honestly, Azka, your IBCC score should be anywhere from 820 to 850 or above to get into Ayub Medical College. And you can apply thru either PTAP or HEC for NWFP Med schools.


----------



## TheDoc (Jun 25, 2010)

I heard about this college after the earthquake in 2005. It has a really has a kickass campus and only 20 mins away from Nathiagali. I'm coming actually next month to meet friends.



Fragiledreams said:


> Theres another college in abbotabad.. called Frontier Medical College..try visiting it too.. the guy running frontier used to be the former principal of Ayub.
> 
> Hey ultra what you think about frontier.. i got admitted this year!! so if you could put some light on it
> 
> ty


The principal who now runs Frontier robbed Ayub and used that money to start his new private medical college. He's a crook. #shocked


----------



## TheDoc (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## TheDoc (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## TheDoc (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## potterhead (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## potterhead (Nov 27, 2008)

UltraSpy said:


> We do whatever we want in the boys hostel. No regulations at ALL. Come back two in the morning or five in the morning. Bring guests. Put TV's, microwaves, frideges, computres, NO PROBLEM. And if your lucky you can even have cable.
> 
> Girls aren't so lucky. They can't get out of the hostel after 3 p.m. Thats true. Except for when they have wards.


haha... happens in all the colleges of NWFP. Our government is run my misogynist tools. WE live like prisoners, here in Saidu Medical College. Ayub is waaaaaay better.


----------



## HMed (Sep 17, 2010)

Gosh, I just came along this thread and it's kinda changed my mind. I wanted to get into KMC first or anywhere in Peshawar really as long as it was a government school though (my mom says if I'm gona go to Paki for med school, then it would have to be governmental cause apparently private schools in NWFP are lame excuses for med schools :/) Anyways, I never thought about Ayyub.. I really wana go now! And I remember how much I love the place and I have some family there =)

I'll be applying in 2011 as a foreigner, but honestly guys, if I studied really well for the entry test do ya think I'd make it..? It can't be THAT competitive right?

Btw Thanks for all the info UltraSpy and the other Ayyub students =)


----------



## sahernaqvi (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi i am interested in applying to ayub medical college, but i would like to know about the girls hostel curfew. I know above it is said to be 3 pm, but that was quite a while ago and i thought maybe things had changed. It dooesnt seem fair, with the boys having unlimited freedom but the girls having a curfew of 3 pm, it should be at least 6 pm.


----------



## faiza_33 (Jan 28, 2016)

did you ever find anything out about the curfew??


----------



## disguised_angel (Sep 23, 2017)

anumraja said:


> Who's attending Aub this year?


If you went to Ayub, then how was it? I`m from America and was wondering if ayub had foreigners and how life there was like


----------



## disguised_angel (Sep 23, 2017)

hey guys, do you need to have a domicile of KPK in order to apply on SFS through HEC?


----------

